# Champ in Sept!!



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi all


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

Ok this is gonna be my big lead up to my FIRST comp.

Trying to lean out a bit now while putting on some LBM  

Started practicing my compusory poses, and have 2 lovely ladies doin my routine.... Music selection is a bitch!! Something heavy!?!

Doing novice section for this comp. My goal is to be ripped as possible and be the best poser there  Hmmmm PRACTICE!!

My diet has been good but i lack self control  I'll post as honest as possible. Like today.... i was out having a picinic with some friends and it was hot andddd i had about 5 cans of soda There was no water around i swear!!

I cant post my workouts when i'm working with GP but i'll post some core lifts or something, whatever is ok with him.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

Your working with GP hey.
Your in good hands then.
Will you be able to put your stats? Diet?
Your competing this Sept? Cause holy.../thats really close.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2003)

My current stats are 91kg (200lbs) at 14%
Trying to get 300gs P/ 200g C/ and what ever fat comes with the protien and flax (no rice cakes with cottage cheese  )
Mmmmm yeah really close, gotta pull the finger out.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2003)

*Monday 28th April* 

Water 4ltrs

Meal 1 2 eggs, 6 whites, 100gs br/pasta

Meal 2 Mrp, Flax

Meal 3 200g Tuna, 1/2 cup salad, 70gs br/pasta

Meal 4 (pre w/o) Whey, Flax

Meal 5 (post w/o) MRP, Rye bread

Meal 6 120g steak, 1 cup green veg. 
 banana paddle pop.  

Meal 7  Whey


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2003)

Workout

Chest 
Incline press 198lb/9 187lb/8 176lb/7
DB Press 92lb/8 75lb/8 70lb/11
Cable X 77lb/12 66lb/12

Delts 
Seat side lat 37lb/8 31lb/8 26lb/8
Seated DBpress 64lb/8 59lb/8
Cable upright row 143lb/8 121lb/8

Abs 
Leg raise x2 Fitball crunch x 2


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2003)

What the hell is a banana paddle pop? god dammit ris i need to know.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2003)

Its an ice cream


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

*Tuesday 29th April* 

Water 5ltrs



Meal 1 2 eggs, 6 whites, 4sl br bread, apple

Meal 2  Mrp, Flax

Meal 3 120g chick breast, 1 cup salad, 100g br pasta

Meal 4 prew/o Protien, Flax

Meal 5 postw/o Mrp, Rye bread

Meal 6  120g chicken breast, 1 cup green veg (misses chucked some carrots in too  )

Meal 7  Protien

 Battling right now need pepermint chocolate or some kool mints *salavate* must resist......


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

*Workout*

Legs Whent a bit lighter than usual today and focused on form and depth..... Wish i hada gone heavier  Was feelin pretty fatigued too

*Squats* 308lb/ 12-12-10
*Smith squat with legs close together* 209lb/ 15 253lb/ 10-10
*Extensions* 275lb/ 8 242lb/ 8 220lb/8
*SLDL* 308lb/10 264lb/10-10
*1 1/2 Leg curls* 132lb/9 110lb/9
*Seated calf* 132lb/12 110lb/8 88lb/12


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

ummmm banana ice cream...
i want a pre comp diet like that.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2003)

No way babe your lookin tooo hot 
I get increadibly bad suger cravings every arvo.... it's a fight but im winning tonite  hey that rymes


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

I should stop in here more often to get secret cover up Ozzie code words for icecream  to use in my journal..

Making mental note: *banana paddle pop*


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

i am gonna get me one of those in 25 days.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

Linas here yaaaaay :bounce: Your funny Lina.... 

J if you win i'll send you a box  dont think they'd last the trip.... maybe just a wrapper so you can lick it


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2003)

*Thursdays* 

Stiff arm Pull down 176/13 154/15
Wide grip Pull down 187/10 176/9
Reverse grip bent ova row 220/8 198/9
Close grip seated row 209/6 187/7
Rack dead lifts 396/15-10 352/10
Shrug 396/10-8


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2003)

*Friday*
Standing curl 82/12-10
Preacher curl 99/7 88/8 77/9
Hammer alt curl 48/6 44/8
Vbar push down 110lb/7 99lb/8
Close grip smith bench  198lb/10 187lb/10
Inc ova head db ext 92lb/10-10


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2003)

Bit of news....
Its time for a gym change..... My good friend Mick Moss has opened a gym 20 mins from where i live and has offered to let me train there for nicks. So off i go.... this gym has got brand new gear an awesome atmosphere and they play great music.
Its gonna be a bit of a task traveling 40 minutes 4 times a week but the benefits far outweigh the cons.... these are the guys that are putting my routine together too.


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)

*Monday 5th May* 

Flat flys*/*Bench 28kg/10 25kg10 */* 90/6 80/7
CableX*/*Inc bench 35/10-8 */*70/11-10
Dips*/*Drop max no w8 41/11 */*12
Seat side lat */* Db press 14/10 12/8 */* 23/6 20/8
Rear lat */* Wg upright row 14/10 */*40/7
Wg front raise drop set 25/10 20/6

Not gonna post any food today cause no one gives a rats arse anyway


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2003)




----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

Nothing is more pathetic than whoring your own journal and mooning yourself PT! 

Are your weights in kg or lbs? Your weights for Monday's workout Flat Flyes went from 25 to 90???????


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

i have to whore in my own journal.... its very lonley in here 
I started in lbs, but i didnt think anyone was payin any attention so i went to kg's.
I was doing supersets... 25kg(55lbs) flys to 90kg(198lbs) bench press


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

oh i get it ris...your trying to trick us...well i come to your journal all the time..no need to whore around with yourself...we are here for yah babe..


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

I think people check but don't always post 

Keep it going PT!!!

Hows the wife dealing with this comp stuff?


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

yah we all want to know how your wife is dealing with you and your pb and corn on the cob problem.


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Damn girl, you are too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2003)

Hey Rissole, good luck buddy  

I am planning on a comp. this year in November.


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

you guys are all gonna love that no carb day feeling...its great


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2003)

Thanks guys.... You girls are great 
Howdy Craig'o'  Competing eh mate??? Watch this space 
The wife is great with the diet stuff. She got p/o'd b4 but she's an awesome girl and accomodates all my needs nicely. When i tell other guys about her they're like... no way.. how do i get one like that... 
And i say.... you dont she's one of a kind....  *mush,mush*
Hmmmm NO CARBS!!! I feel like shit and all i've done is lower my carbs


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

she sounds like a beautiful woman...you have any little ones?


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

J, check out his beautiful wife! He is such a slave driver!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16071

PT, your son Caleb looks just like you!

Beautiful family! ....and nice chicken legs!


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

Wife is Tracey, legend through and through! 
Daughter Aimee about to turn 8  how time flies...
Boy, Caleb just turned 5, he's sooo funny i love shaving his head 
Thanks lina  Those Legs  i need to work dem sooo hard, they are one of the main things i want a bit more (alot) of by comp time...........


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

I was only kidding!

You have nice legs!!! That's the first thing I look at, nice size calves!! You should see some of the bb on stage I saw past weekend!  Not many men have nice legs.


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

I knew you only refered to my "chicken legs" cause thats what i called them... 
Thanks for the compliment *hugs*. I'm down on my legs, thats all.... i drill them hard.
I was thinkin that my calves were small  Gotta go with what ya got and improve as much as possible i guess....


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i wanta see some no carb days....i need someone to suffer with me


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i wanta see some no carb days....i need someone to suffer with me


Your nasty.... 
How about one on Saturday?? You'll need to help me, i have no idea  What would my allowable eats be??


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

only if your trainer says so.

take a look at my journal today...thats a no carb day...just up your protein even more.

not without your trainers approval though.


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

I dont have a trainer at the moment so i do what eva i want  be back with GP asap 
I dont think 1 no carb day (especially on a Sat) would hurt.
It would prob help to get me mentally prepped for the cycling pre comp.


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

well then try this...but TP and Dv may want to comment on this.

meal one: 7 egg whites and 2 whole eggs
meal two: 3 scoops of protein and 1 tbsp oil
meal three: 2.5 chicken breasts
meal four: 3 scoops of protein and 2 tsp of oil
meal five: steak and steak

This is pretty much what i eat on no carb days....although lower amounts of protein


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

Sounds like what i eat normally without any carbs 
No bread no pasta no rice no salad no vegies no ..... 
*suckin it up*


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

YOU EAT BREAD?????????????shit i gotta sign up for that diet.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

Yeah i just posted a question about it in the diet section... hang on i'll pm ya somethin a bit more private on the subject


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

bread? what kinda bread? if i could get lean on bread i would be eatin it.............ooooooooo and cinnamon buns....burner makes good cinnamon buns.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

Its brown bread but only in the morns.... looks like i'm gonna have to stop eating that too


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

Ahhhhhh i feel like i'm going insane......... my training partner is my brother and he has been on drugs, i constantly listen to his b/s and drive him everywhere, push him to train, be f$@!# if i can get a spot of him ahhhhhhhhhhhhh 

All the wieghts at my new gym feel heavier.... WTF??


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Horrible news.......
I got a caliper test done today *sniff* 18.5%
I thought i was getting really lean, my abs are showing better than eva, i could even see veins in my calves, my chest i thought was starting to show some good cuts. I've even had people saying that i looked under 14 
My last test was done on a machine that has never failed me b4 and it said i was 14.........
The upside is that the last caliper test was almost exactly the same but i wieghed 82kg, i now wiegh 89kg thats 7kg (15.4lb) of lean mass


----------



## lina (May 9, 2003)

The caliper test are as good as the person who takes them.  You said the previous one was done by machine? So that's not the same method.  Just stick with one method and monitor your progress over time.

If your last caliper test is the same with higher weights now, I'd say you gained some mussskels!

Bread and pasta I see....you know what they say even if they are wholegrain.... ....not when you're getting ready for comp and that tinsy-winsy-tiny-yeah-o-teeny thong we will see PT wearing!


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Not quite right Lina.... First caliper test, done by my old trainer and bestest buddy Mick, he does lots of caliper tests and i think is very good at it.
I have had machine tests done at a friends store and they have always echoed what Mick tested at. So i had one there and got 14%.
Last caliper test was done by Mick as well (will only get them done by him now, i am training at his gym)
Yes bread and pasta have to go, and all the other crap i been eatin.........
I need to be at least 14% the end of June i think.....SHIT!!! thats only about 6 weeks 
Hmmmm the thong...... yes.......


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

well all i can say is....calipers dont mean a thing.

i got my calipers taken when i did my avi photos and i was 18%...i will probably compete at 15%....everyone holds there fat differently and so they are going to look different.

I have very little on bis and back...however they dont take those numbers into consideration...dont be discouraged...and dont focus on the numbers...just how you look...i had 2 apts. after that booked to get my calipers done...cancelled them both cause i dont need the added stress....and neither do you.

btw i used to be 10% on my bf scale and then i would eat McD's and go down to 7%....ummm i dont think so...the only accurate measure that i have found is seeing someone that knows about bf% and lettting them check you out and then dont see them for 2 weeks and then let them check you out again....they will be able to tell you if you have made changes....cause your mind plays tricks on you too.


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Good point J.
The tests dont really stress me though. It just makes me go  stop eating so much crap Pete......
I hold most of my fat in my back i think, not much on the arms.
You look very lean in your av for 18%  i like it


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Goin to Sydney to the aquarium today.
Be blessed all, and have a good day


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Ok just bumpin this sucker back into gear...
Been extremely busy... getting a bit run down and tired.

Start some consistent posting from now until comp. Gonna take some pics in 2 weeks, been practicing my posing  Be stuffed if i can get a good lat spread in the relaxed position.... must practice...
Friday is big chat day with my trainer, diet, routine, training sked etc....

June is action month


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

hey...where are the workouts, pal?

So...the pix...are you now sporting hair, or going without?
I had thought about shaving my head..but..you realize how goofy I'd look w/out hair? I mean...look at me now...it would be horrendous bald!


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Danger zone Burner in da house!!!
There's a couple of workouts on the first page, hairs about a 2-3 now with a goatee  thought i'd let it grow for a bit 
I'll start with diet and workouts again tomorrow, i'm working on my posing routine music at the moment


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

sweet! remember...you can't go wrong with the theme form Rocky!


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Deh.... Deh deh deh.... Deh deh deh..... Deh deh deeehhhhh.... 

I tink i'm gonna use POD or Linkin park Somewhere i belong
Or maybe even Dr evil's Its a hard knock life


----------



## Fit Freak (May 28, 2003)

If your comp is in Sept shouldn't you be heading full force ahead...it takes a good 16 weeks...asuming decent condition beforehand...to get show-ready??


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

i cant even go to your damn journal anymore ris....cause all i see is the ass that i need to build.


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> If your comp is in Sept shouldn't you be heading full force ahead...it takes a good 16 weeks...asuming decent condition beforehand...to get show-ready??


Not full steam ahead FF.. Gotta get to 14% By the end of June. Thats the first target 

J'Bo Your ass is PERFECT!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

what is your bf% sitting at now?

i shed 9 lbs of water today....

feel much better....only 6 more to go and i am ready to kick some MAJOR ASS!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

I think im about 18%, I'll get it checked this arvo
 9lbls of water.... thats..... 4kg... my goodness


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

yes well it seems as though my legs are going down and the water has decided to leave....thank heavens...now dont pig out like i did or it will happen to you.


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2003)

Pig out?? Me??? 

Whatda sheeit day!!

Wake up 6:39 to the sound of the garbage truck and the misses thinkin she didnt put the bin out 

1) 1/2 cup Rolled oats 40gs protien

Launched my brothers rocket!! Kicked ass got about 1-1.5klms high in about 2secs parachute worked but we lost it in the bush  I took 3 days to make.

2) MRP

3) Br pasta and meat

4) Protien and no flax  ran out yesterday 

Bike decided to cark it on the way to the gym  Trace had to come down to pick me up, but she was lookin after someones kids for another 45 mins so i pushed the bike 2 mins to the nearest pub, had 2 scooies and 1/2 a small pizza 
Drove all the way home picked up my brothers van, drove back to pick up the bike and continued on to the gym

Stiff arm pull downs supersetted with this very cool lat pulldown machine  80/11-9  120/6 100/7
Dumbell pullover on fitball  superset with Single arm bent over rows 32/12-12  41/10-8
Close grip seted pulley dropset 80/8 65/6
Shrug on smith  superset with DBshrug 140/10-10  50/8-6
Then my little brother rings.. "i need my cricket bat out of the van..."  so i dont get to do calves or abs and only get 1 set of my next exercise
Seated Hyper's  setted with Good mornings 80/20  45/8

5) MRP

6) Chicken breast with beans, broccoli and zuccini

7)will have a straight protien b4 bed

*wipes sweat off brow* Phew


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

whats with the pizza ris? did you say 18%?  no need for za babe....just keep with then diet and you will reach your goal.


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2003)

Da beers made me do it 
I was cold and had been waitin an 1hr  sorry
Never again....


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

Too late to post everything will do tomorrow, Just wanted to say caliper test today read 15.8%bf thats a loss of 2% with no cardio 
Lost about 1- 1.5kg body weight but dats ok  me happy... gettin leaner


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

Awesome babe....so proud of you....now think about what would happen if you did not eat pizza?  you deserve a big


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

hey! Good job, ris!
I'm just getting..fat...
well, next week..I go back to day shift..and can actually do...cardio..<ahem>
hmm..maybe if I stop eating pizza..I can get a little smooch from J'bo....ya think?
(note to self: STOP EATING PIZZA!)


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey! Good job, ris!
> I'm just getting..fat...
> well, next week..I go back to day shift..and can actually do...cardio..<ahem>
> ...


And what a wongerful smooch it was 

I posted a bit of a guide in your journal mate that might help you, if your strict on your diet you shouldnt need to do cardio but it wont hurt, speed things up abit


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

got it!
I actually USED to like to go and run....hm....and I USED to weigh 168 too......


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

If you like cardio thats all good then.  Just dont do any running on leg day


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

Friday

1) 1/2 cup rolled oats Protien

2) MRP (must get flax)

3) Tuna, br pasta, salad
(found rocket in da bush) 
4)Protien, Tribulus

A)Inc DB curl setted with Standing BB curl 22/10 40/8 
B)Preach off fitball setted withAlt hammer curl 40/9 16/6 
C)Cable curl dropset 55/14 45/10
D)Vbar push downsetted with Skull crushers 50/9 40/8 45/10 40/7 
E)Rope PD setted with Ova Head DB press 35/8 38/8 
F)Close grip smith dropset 100/4 (too much) 70/6
5 sets on calves 3seated and 2 standing unilateral

5) MRP

6)Chicken breast with green veg

7) Protien


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> If you like cardio thats all good then.  Just dont do any running on leg day


ha! You are a comedian! As IF I could run on leg day....I walked away from the leg curl machine..and legs buckled...so..no cardio on leg day!


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ha! You are a comedian! As IF I could run on leg day....I walked away from the leg curl machine..and legs buckled...so..no cardio on leg day!


Ummm yeah good point 
I had to stop playing indoor cricket on leg day


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

hey boys...whatcha doin? and ris whatcha doing eatin br.pasta still? arent you competing soon?


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey boys...whatcha doin? and ris whatcha doing eatin br.pasta still? arent you competing soon?


Missin you 
Pfffft brown pasta  Brown pasta got nothin on me


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

we, um...so-called..boys...

are just shooting the breeze...he's trying to help me with my funky diet...
are y'all ganging up on me????

Ya'll keep this healthy stuff up..and I will get lean!
(I won't have anything to whine about!)


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> we, um...so-called..boys...
> 
> are just shooting the breeze...he's trying to help me with my funky diet...
> ...


I dont mind her callin me boy 
If you dont get lean mate i'm gonna kick your fuqqin ass


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Missin you
> Pfffft brown pasta  Brown pasta got nothin on me



R= br pasta has got sugar and bodyfat on yah thats what its got...smarten up big boy. 

B= glad to hear that your getting your meals in order  only gangin up to help you

R= way to push em  and stop the humpin smilie


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

Its givin me a great mental pic though J 

What are the best carb sources for me now?? Brown rice, rolled oats,.... what else??

She called me big boy


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> B= glad to hear that your getting your meals in order  only gangin up to help you
> 
> *yeah...I know..that's why I like all of ya!
> Ok, J'bo a bit better...sorry Ris..you're a heckuva guy..but J'bo...she WAY prettier than you!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

oats, yams, mostly veggies, brown rice, sweet potatos


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

Mate i coulda told ya that....


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oats, yams, mostly veggies, brown rice, sweet potatos


Ok that gives me some change ups for lunches 
Thanks gorgeous


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Mate i coulda told ya that....


I know...but..I  have a real knack for stating the obvious!


So...these sweet potatoes...I bet you wouldn't let m eeat them with butter and cinamin like in the restaraunts?


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

Mmmmm butter and cinnamon 
No No no no  get behind me satan


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

damn!
plain? Ick? 
What DO you put on a sweet potato?


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Nothin...


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

ick! needs cinnamon!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Cinnamon is cool, i would probably use that, with abit of flax


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

hmm..might give it a try....


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2003)

Monday's w/o *Chest/delts*

*Db press*  44/9 50/9-6 (mate offered to spot and was abit too helpful)
*Inc bb press* 80/8-7-6
*Dips* 50/6-5 (they were the last dips i'll ever do  it hurts my clavical bone way too much)
*Miltary press* 90/8 100/4 90/6
*Cheat side lat* 18/8-6
*Side lat raise* 14/8
*Upright row* 45/4 40/4 35/6

Been busy and cant remember my eats, have been a very good boy though 

Had a knuckle with my brother on Monday arvo  So i'm down a TP Makes it really hard to go heavy.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2003)

Tuesday *Legs*

*Squat* 200/6 180/6-6
*45** 260/8-5-4
*Sinlge leg ext* 40/8-6-5
*SLDL* 140/8 170/4 140/6
*Seated leg curls* 60/10 65/8-7

Even had chocolates jammed under my nose about 5 times today "here want one" My self control was amazing


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

hey buddy!
hope yer getting your w/outs in for me...I have been MIA for a couple...new schedule and all....hopefully tongight..if not dead...will get there and get my back knocked out...

so..who won the 'knuckle'?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2003)

Workout for yaself ya lazy bum 
Missin a couple of workouts wont kill ya, let your new schedule pan out and find a new slot for your workouts, you'll be ok 
No one really won the knuckle.... it was another one of those fights that gets broken up  That pisses me off.... if 2 guys wanna fight let em sort it out....
I woulda won though, i'm only 5'8" and he's about 6'2" and wieghs in at exactly the same amount, so i got a bit more strength than him.
He tried to stand over me to intimidate me and i just laughed at him so he grabbed me by the throat, i grabbed his hands and pushed him back into the wall, very suprised at how easly i did it, i thought 'fuck this workin outs payin off!!' he kept tryin to push back but wasnt strong enough and i was sayin to him "you got nothin Phill, nothin" which got him really pissed, he tried to hit me but i just lifted my arm and he hit that, i gave him an over hand right to the side of his jaw which didnt collect clean cause the break up crew had come to town...... bastards!!
Drugs are fucked!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn, bro!
maybe it was best that the two of yo got busted up? Did you get whatever was buging y'all of y'alls chests?
Still talking?

That's funny about not realizing your strength when u pushed him like that.
That happened to me once in the gym. I was trying to not get my head riped off by a HUGE known fighter..(I was actually afraid for my safety with this guy..)
and some little guy kept trying to get into and 'offer his help'.
That last time, I said, we didn't need any help...he walked up, I turned 90 degrees, and stiff armed him...which sent him flying the 4feet out the front dor.
I was the same way you were:
WOW! Did I just do that??"
then had to get back to not getting my head knocked off...

well, I am takig off work early..barely keeping eyes open..gona go home take a small nap, maybe go to gym afte that..
have a great one, bud!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2003)

No, not talking. Ungrateful prick!!

Have a good workout  Your gonna hurt like hell tomorrow


----------



## Rissole (Jun 5, 2003)

Weird day yesterday...
Only drank straight protien shakes all day until dinner, a friend of mine was going into surgery he had a hemorage in the back off his brain so i was kinda fasting for him.
No workout  had to go see a financial planner, then look after another freinds kids while they went to a meeting. Did good coffee when they got back though 
Damn life gets busy....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

hye rissy....hows life down under with the diet? no more bread i geuss hey....and pizza...lol


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> *Damn life gets busy....*



is that the excuse you're sticking to?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah diets going well, Havin a BBQ and beers today though (hey, i am Aussie after all  ) Got some mates comin ova to watch UFC on Foxtel 

And yes Nat That's my excuse


----------



## Rissole (Jun 7, 2003)

(gonna post in lbs for you Americans... seeing as it is your website )
Friday.
Arms.
*Standing BB curl* 110/5 99/6
*Inc alt curl* 51/6 44/8bit lite 
*Hammer curls* 44/7-6
*Close grip smith bench * 220/5 198/7-5
*Skulls* 110/4 88/6
*Single arm DB ext* 40/9-6bit lite again 
5 sets on calevs and abs


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

yo, ris!
Nice weights you put up!
110 skull crushers? I tried that a couple weeks ago...my elbows protested...won't be doing those again for a short while..
Well, I am off the 1-test and creatine for the next weight weeks...see how that affects me..
am picking up cardio though...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah i think i'll be stayin at 110 for a while though, it was crazy heavy!! How have you been finding the 1-test?? I was gonna try it but i felt bad goin in a natural comp with that in the back off my mind.

Gotta do some changes to the programme this week, have to work out Tues, Wed, Thurs, Had a public holiday on Mon and am goin camping on Fri. Bit of a juggling act but it will be ok


----------



## Rissole (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmmmm  What did i eat today....
1) 80gs Br Rice 6whites 2whole

2)MRP

3)Chicken, salad, coleslaw

4)Protien (still havent got any flax  )

*Workout* Rep Range
*Chest, Delts*
*Incline bench press* 198/10 185/8 176/8
*DB Press* 90/8-6 77/8
*CableX* 77/14-10
*Seated DB Press* 64/8 55/8 51/8
*Side Lat raise* 31/9-6
*Upright row* 77/13 66/15
5 sets on calves 3 on abs

5)MRP
 Couple of bits of peppermint chocolate 
6)Chicken Breast, Green veggies

7) Protien Nite cappa

My cousin called into work today, i havent seen her for about 1 1/2 - 2 yrs, She walked around the coner and went  You been workin out by any chance Pete     "er, well, yeah!"
Tryin to keep my head in check  Me Tarzan!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, I think it helped! I know when I first started to take it, (along with the clenbutrx)
I was RAMPED! And felt stronger. A couple times thru the workouts, it felt as if the weights were lighter, but not sure if it was the 1-test alone, or also a mind set?
I only put so much faith into supps. I also think it has to do with frame of mind? Make sense?
If I would have eaten one hundred perscent clean, I might have done better? Who knows.
I had my first chest workout last night w/out supps. No creatine, 1-test or clenbutrx. I was strong!
It was a good lifting night, but cut short, will post why in my journal.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 10, 2003)

Glad to hear you had a good workout mate 

I remeber once, first time on tribulus (yeah i know big deal) I was at the end of a set DB presses, failing big time, something clicked... Boom, Boom, Boom, 3 more big ones with no spot!! The weights went to the floor and my Bro says "where the fuck did that come from??"  Was it the trib or just a mindset??
More than likely the latter


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

I have to agree, it is mind. I did the same on squats a couple weeks ago. just like you said. barely got three knocked out, something triggered within me, and BAM! 7 more good reps! (I paid for it that next day tho!)


----------



## Rissole (Jun 10, 2003)

Payin for it is what we're all about bud 
Time for zzzzzzz's its 23:10


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

ha! I got to bed LATER than that...good reason though...


----------

